# Very fussy eater?



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

do you just leave the food in his bowl and he eats whenever he wants?

I don't know what to tell you because Charlie will eat everything in sight in 30 seconds. He gets feed 3x a day and I always add some canned food with the dry which he loves.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have certainly heard of this, but have never experienced it myself. My two eat like pigs. Is he a good weight? Does he get lots of treats? I think the prevailing wisdom is to pick up the bowl after 10 minutes or so, then he will be hungry next time. I wouldn't worry about it if he is healthy. He is cute!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a picky eater... I finally found 2 foods she will eat and she loves them.... She gets 15 mins to eat or the bowl gets taken away till next feeding


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco is the same way.....we keep his food out all day. He usually eats around 430 and sometimes he'll get up in the middle of the night and finish whatever food is left in the bowl.....not sure if that's good for him though....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow used to be free fed, but not picky. My two will eat all foods offered and Tucker will eat anything even if it's not food!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Most of the picky eaters that I ahve heard about usually resulted where there were many food changes early on. Ours will eat anything that hits the floor that looks like food. LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

A lot of picky eaters have no competition either. Get another dog and see what happens! :lol:

It's funny but I just heard something about free-feeders NOT being as heavy as those we feed on schedules. They tend to eat a little whenever they want it..and don't gorge themselves.

Of course, he also could just not like the food. hahaha!

If he's a good weight....eats when he wants.....has plenty of energy...I'd say, let it go. If he stops eating that food for days at a time, then you'd probably want to try another food.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> A lot of picky eaters have no competition either. Get another dog and see what happens! :lol:


ROFLMBO That is sooo true!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I always take a tough love approach with picky eaters. They get not more than 5 mins and then the bowl goes away until the next meal. I want dogs that *eat* when the bowl goes down....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I had a finicky eater..... Hudson was as a puppy, he still eats slowly annd Asha eats very quickly. Hudson still occasionally doesnt eat his breakfast,so I offer it again at tea. Sometimes I smear the top of the bowl with peanut paste or top his food with something he really likes... this helps and he usually starts eating then.


----------

